# Hired with AMR



## SubiEmt (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

Real quick I wanted to thank the guys that helped me prep for the AMR testing process. They called me this morning and hired me! Look forward to It! Thanks again!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

congrats dude/dudette!

What kind of subi do you drive?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2012)

What division?


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> congrats dude/dudette!
> 
> What kind of subi do you drive?



Ms3>evo>subi

Just saying lol


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> congrats dude/dudette!
> 
> What kind of subi do you drive?


 I Actually just sold my 05 wrx. :sad: looking to picking up a WRB 05-06 here soon! Here are a few pictures!

-Austin 















firefite said:


> What division?



Irwindale Division. San Gabriel Valley


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Ms3>evo>subi
> 
> Just saying lol



My 02 bugeye smashed but the 05 evo was a night and day difference, unfortunately she's gone


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 10, 2012)

Evo 9 stock turbo, e85, tune, 400/400. My ms3 e85 tuned with stock snail 340/380. And with my gtx3071r 417/397


----------



## Martyn (Oct 11, 2012)

OK peeps, but I don't see a light bar anywhere and where do you put the patients? (Silly me thought this was an EMS forum) :rofl:


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 11, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Evo 9 stock turbo, e85, tune, 400/400. My ms3 e85 tuned with stock snail 340/380. And with my gtx3071r 417/397



Nice, heres one of my old 4g63t. 











Before fmic/upgraded turbo


----------



## PewPew (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey subi did you have any prior EMT experience before you got hired at AMR? If so, how long? Your process looks very quick and easy.


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 11, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> Nice, heres one of my old 4g63t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






nice! Not many 4g63 GSXs. How's you like it? 




PewPew said:


> Hey subi did you have any prior EMT experience before you got hired at AMR? If so, how long? Your process looks very quick and easy.


Bro this is a Car forum only..... Oo wait lol 

And AMR s process is just longgg. We are hiring a lot here in riverside and rancho


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 11, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> nice! Not many 4g63 GSXs. How's you like it?


Loved it. The car seemed to have a problem every time you would change your underwear, but it was a great way to learn the 4g DSM motor. Seemed like there was always something to do. /facepalm. Spent a lot of money on her. But it ate up all the honda kids so that made me plenty happy. 




PewPew said:


> Hey subi did you have any prior EMT experience before you got hired at AMR? If so, how long? Your process looks very quick and easy.



I had about 6 years experience as a fire explorer advisor and captain for two cities. I had no experience as an Emt. The process wasn't very easy, but I wouldn't call it hard. It's doable for anyone if you really want it. As TR said they are hiring a lot right now. I worked at a fly by night company for about 3 days. Pretty much would hire anyone with a pulse and EMT card there. (shoreline) I was offered the position at AMR and was more than happy to join the team. Goodluck bud.


----------



## Danno (Oct 11, 2012)

Saw you're joining us here in SGV division, welcome!


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 12, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by TRSpeed<br />
> > nice! Not many 4g63 GSXs. How's you like it?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imacho (Oct 12, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> > <br />
> > Loved it. The car seemed to have a problem every time you would change your underwear, but it was a great way to learn the 4g DSM motor. Seemed like there was always something to do. /facepalm. Spent a lot of money on her. But it ate up all the honda kids so that made me plenty happy. <br />
> > <br />
> > <br />
> ...


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 12, 2012)

Imacho said:


> TRSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Why settle for a MS3 or evo, when you can get a cobalt SS turbo. SS is 4 sec faster than the MS3 and only 0.1 sec slower than the evo around Laguna Seca. All for alot less. Plus it's American.
> ...


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 16, 2012)

Danno said:


> Saw you're joining us here in SGV division, welcome!


 Thanks man, maybe ill see you around! 

-austin



Imacho said:


> TRSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Why settle for a MS3 or evo, when you can get a cobalt SS turbo. SS is 4 sec faster than the MS3 and only 0.1 sec slower than the evo around Laguna Seca. All for alot less. Plus it's American.
> ...


----------



## Joe (Oct 16, 2012)

You drive a subi?? You will fit right in. Seems like everyone here has one!


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe said:


> You drive a subi?? You will fit right in. Seems like everyone here has one!


 Actually just bought an evo VII  Loved my subaru though. Glad to be back in the DSM comfort zone tbh.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 16, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> Thanks man, maybe ill see you around!
> 
> -austin
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsxtacee (Nov 2, 2012)

See you in a few weeks buddy!


----------

